# Trim Tab Adjustment After Changing Prop



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

You have to adjust your trim tab in the direction the boat is pulling.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You mean the bows going to Right on throttle drop ? That seems like a lot of angle on that trim tab anode 🤔 id put it on 12:00 and see how it runs ...for reference it looks like its on 2:00 👍😎 some dont even run a trim tab anode they use the flat and boat sters straight but all are different that was a old mercury i believe ...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

To my thinking with that anode set like it is ,the tiller handle should be pushing into you if your setting on right ,starboard side,when its set correctly you should be able to turn handle loose and it stay straight on most anyway🤔


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> To my thinking with that anode set like it is ,the tiller handle should be pushing into you if your setting on right ,starboard side,when its set correctly you should be able to turn handle loose and it stay straight on most anyway🤔





Silent Drifter said:


> To my thinking with that anode set like it is ,the tiller handle should be pushing into you if your setting on right ,starboard side,when its set correctly you should be able to turn handle loose and it stay straight on most anyway🤔


You are correct tiller pushes to me when sitting on the right side of boat, this is when running at speed. I’m putting it centered to start and carry a socket wrench to adjust as needed next time I go out.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Very little adjustment at a time.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

If it pulls to the right turn the tab to the left..


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If it was mine id run the boat one time with it off just to be sure it even needed a trim tab anode,if it needed it id strart at 12:00 then 1:00 ,1:00 is said to be a standard setting for trim tab anodes ...

If it didnt need it you can put the flat anode on there Less is more 😉👍😎


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I long for the good ole days when we expressed things in port or starboard.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Went out this morning and got squared away.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I long for the good ole days when we expressed things in port or starboard. 

Yep me too 👍 ill never forget starboard cause thats the side i always worked on shrimp boat👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So what did the final adjustment look like ? Just wondering compared to the original picture?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

It has only been a day since post started so may take a little longer to adjust and test an adjustment. Following for the feedback.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I bet hes at 12:30 😊 most anodes have a curvature to the right side to enhance flow response? 🤪 im over my head with termology LOL


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

12:30 seems to be working now.


----------

